# Detailer's Domain: 2012 Audi Q7 - New Car Prep and Clear Film Installation



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2012 Audi Q7 3.0T
Requirements - New Car Prep - Clear Film Installation - Partial Clear Film Kit

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Wolf's Shine and Seal 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Wolf's Shine and Seal
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Glass Cleaner
Sonax Glass Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard
Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior Shots

















Before

























































Exterior Prep - Wash, Iron Cut, Clay, Wheels and Tires

Wash

























Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

















Iron Cut 









Rinsed









Clean wheels









After Wolf's Shine and Seal

















Removing all the dealer applied tire grease

















Adam's Super VRT on tires

















Wolf's Glass Guard applied

















Random Clear Film Shots

















































Afters


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant, the white paint looks super glossy :thumb:
The Sonax full effect seems to be awesome on wheels huh.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

yes the sonax is a great product.

thanks guys


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicely done mate


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------

